# Ich with plants, tetras, otos, and red cherry shrimp



## TeutonJon78 (Nov 10, 2004)

I had ich in my old tank and and used the heat treatment to get rid of it (tetras and otocinclus). It took 3 weeks, but everything was OK. I had the temp up to 88F. Well, now I've setup my new tank heavily planted with the same tetras and otos and added a bunch of cherry shrimp. So between either the shrimp having brought the ich with them (entirely possible), or I had some sort of cross contamination.

What's the solution? I could do the heat method again, but I have a bunch of fish in quarantine waiting to be put into the main tank. 

Any one know any good medications for planted tanks with shrimp and sensitive fish? Is salt ok with red cherry shrimp? should I just krank the heat backup and wait on introducting the new fish or just through everyone in and make sure everyone is clear of it at once?

Thanks.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I think you'll need to move your shrimp to do an effective treatment to your main tank.

IMO, your best options would be either the Coppersafe or heat/salt method. You would need to do it for the full 21+ days to completely go through the life cycle and knock it out.
As for the shrimp, ich isn't known to be a problem with them, so if you keep them in a different tank during treatment, the ich should not be present on them anymore, so you should be able to safely re-introduce them back to your main tank after you've treated it.


----------

